# SDCard Zugriff nicht möglich (gelöst)

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe hier gnome auf gentoo 2.6.29-r1 Kernel.

Wenn ich meinen Cardreader mit eingelegter SD Karte einstecke bekomme ich leider keinen Zugriff.

Das Log sieht wie folgt aus:

```
Apr  9 16:33:12 Linuxserver sd 7:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk

Apr  9 16:33:12 Linuxserver sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

Apr  9 16:33:12 Linuxserver usb-storage: device scan complete

Apr  9 16:33:20 Linuxserver usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

Apr  9 16:33:20 Linuxserver usb 2-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0aec, idProduct=3260

Apr  9 16:33:20 Linuxserver usb 2-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Apr  9 16:33:20 Linuxserver usb 2-5: Product: USB Storage Device

Apr  9 16:33:20 Linuxserver usb 2-5: Manufacturer: Generic 

Apr  9 16:33:20 Linuxserver usb 2-5: SerialNumber: 0AEC326000001A000

Apr  9 16:33:20 Linuxserver usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Apr  9 16:33:20 Linuxserver scsi8 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Apr  9 16:33:20 Linuxserver usb-storage: device found at 4

Apr  9 16:33:20 Linuxserver usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Apr  9 16:33:25 Linuxserver scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  USB Storage-CFC  I20A PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

Apr  9 16:33:25 Linuxserver sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk

Apr  9 16:33:25 Linuxserver sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

Apr  9 16:33:25 Linuxserver usb-storage: device scan complete

```

Nur leider erscheint nichts unter dem Eintrag Compact Flash-Laufwerk in gnome Orte...

Die SD Card ist mit fat32 formatiert. Der vfat Support ist fest im Kernel einkompiliert.

Was kann man da tun? Zugriff per /dev/sdf habe ich auch nicht...weder mit fdisk noch mit cat.

G. R.Last edited by Tinitus on Thu Apr 16, 2009 7:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 69719

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Zugriff per /dev/sdf habe ich auch nicht...weder mit fdisk noch mit cat.

 

Also root oder als User?

Wie sieht es denn mit /dev/sg6 aus?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm poppt auch nix auf?

Also natürlich sollte das device auf fdisk usw reagieren. Aber vielleicht versteckt es sich durch automatischer Mountfunktion  auch unerwartet unter /media/$NAME-Der-Karte bei mir hängen da jetzt seit "kurzem" immer meine USB-Sticks... (dabei mochte ich mein altmodisches, manuelles einhängen ohne edev/udev, also durch fstab in /mnt/mein-usb-stick)

----------

## Aldo

Ist die SD-Karte größer als 2 GB?

Mein interner Cardreader liest bzw erkennt nur Karten bis 2 GB, alles was gößer ist (z.B. meine 4 GB-Card) muss ich über einen externen Reader nutzen.

Schau mal ob das bei dir der Fall ist.

----------

## 69719

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> Ist die SD-Karte größer als 2 GB?
> 
> Mein interner Cardreader liest bzw erkennt nur Karten bis 2 GB, alles was gößer ist (z.B. meine 4 GB-Card) muss ich über einen externen Reader nutzen.
> 
> Schau mal ob das bei dir der Fall ist.

 

Dann kann er wohl mit SDHC nicht umgehen.

----------

## Aldo

 *escor wrote:*   

> Dann kann er wohl mit SDHC nicht umgehen.

 

Also mein interner Reader nicht.

Aber vielleicht hat Tinitus ja auch so ein Teil. Das würde sein Problem dann erklären.

----------

## Josef.95

Bei Cardreadern mit mehreren Laufwerken wird auch häufig 

```
CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y
```

 im Kernel benötigt, ist dies bei dir gesetzt?

----------

## Tinitus

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Bei Cardreadern mit mehreren Laufwerken wird auch häufig 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y
> ```
> ...

 

Hi,

das war es...steht auch im Wiki..auch wie man es temporär einschaltet...

Danke

G. R.

----------

